# Champions again



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2011)

Without comment.


----------



## fonz (Oct 29, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Without comment.


Perhaps some comments are in order. People who are not from the USA are unlikely to know what team is shown in the picture - or even what sport, for that matter.

Fonz (congratulations anyway, even though most of the world has no idea what for)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2011)

To explain for most FreeBSD users: some people are paid to play non-computer sports games.  Surprisingly, the players do not run through corridors shooting each other.  Instead, the games generally involve the players wearing funny costumes, standing around a lot, and spitting.  Sometimes they walk or run, but it's discouraged.

Crowds pay to gather in person in outside arenas, drink beer and occasionally drunkenly cheer for their chosen side.  After several hours, one team is arbitrarily declared the victor and the game ends.  The crowd disperses, sometimes with police assistance.  The players leave the arena and return to their hobbies, generally involving supermodels and/or piles of cash.

The photo above is of one such team sport.  A player of the opposite team (not shown) has just made a "score", "basket", or "goal", which the player at the right failed to prevent.  Other members of the team are rushing onto the "court" or "pitch", not to administer a beating as might be expected, but to congratulate the member of the other team on his achievement.  The crowd is cheering this display of good sportsmanship.

I hope this helps.

Additional: the team name is shown on their shirts.  The "dinals" were named after Mt. Denali (aka Mt. Mckinley) in Alaska.  The spelling error was not noticed until too late, but then it was realized that a trademarkable term would be helpful for merchandizing.  Their logo is two birds balancing on a stick, signifying the precarious balance of nature.  The sport appears to be logrolling, but could also be foosball, as the protective gear is very similar.


----------



## fonz (Oct 29, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I hope this helps.


Not really. You have successfully (but elaborately) explained the concept of sport, which I hope most people were already familiar with, but conveniently omitted the answers to the questions asked: which team and which sport are shown in the picture above?

Fonz


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2011)

The St. Louis Cardinals win the 2011 Baseball World Series!


----------



## fonz (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. And if you support (or sponsor) them, congrats.

Fonz

P.S. Anyone care to explain why it's called the *World* Series?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Not really. You have successfully (but elaborately) explained the concept of sport, which I hope most people were already familiar with, but conveniently omitted the answers to the questions asked: which team and which sport are shown in the picture above?
> 
> Fonz



Fixed now, thanks!


----------



## Crivens (Oct 29, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> P.S. Anyone care to explain why it's called the *World* Series?


This must have to do with the audience.
When you once had the pleasure to explain to one randomly choosen exhibit of the so called "joe sixpack" group that the country you call your home is not south of mexico, and tried for some time, you would concur with Sir Winston Churchil who said that the best argument against democracy was 10 minutes discussion with the typical voter.
The logic went like this:
North are the canuks (spelling?), and further north is Santa Claus. To the south is Mexico, and in the east and west you find the ocean. Thus, any other country must be south of mexico. Q-E-D.

And no, I am not making this up. I wish I would.

So you see, if it is not played in Canada or Mexico, then the world is only the land in between. 

I know there are a lot of decent, friendly, educated, smart and good natured ppl in that country. But I also know that no country has a monopoly on dumb. As with lawyers, 96% are giving the rest a bad rep. :beergrin


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> To explain for most FreeBSD users: some people are paid to play non-computer sports games.  Surprisingly, the players do not run through corridors shooting each other.  Instead, the games generally involve the players wearing funny costumes, standing around a lot, and spitting.  Sometimes they walk or run, but it's discouraged.
> 
> Crowds pay to gather in person in outside arenas, drink beer and occasionally drunkenly cheer for their chosen side.  After several hours, one team is arbitrarily declared the victor and the game ends.  The crowd disperses, sometimes with police assistance.  The players leave the arena and return to their hobbies, generally involving supermodels and/or piles of cash.
> 
> ...



You made my week :stud  :e


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 29, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> So you see, if it is not played in Canada...



It is played in Canada.  There used to be two major league teams based in Canada until the MontrÃ©al Expos moved to Washington D.C..  Now there is one, the Toronto Bluejays.  Canada just beat the US in the Pam American games and three different Canadian players have won league MVPs since the late nineties.  So, you see, it's obviously a "World" Series.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2011)

I've forgotten the reason for "World Series" but it's been the title since forever. The picture is of the Cardinals team running onto the field after the final out ended the game. The player kneeling is the catcher for the Cardinals. I believe he collapses onto himself and, if you knew the story behind how the Cardinals got into the playoffs, you'd fully understand the exhilaration and the exhaustion. It's quite a story and has many calling this the best Series in history. For more info, you can read the article I linked to.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2011)

Note that the actual *World Champion* of *Baseball* is *The Netherlands*.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 30, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> It is played in Canada.


Sorry, I can not see any picture here. This system is one ugly site kiosk running IE6.
From the description I was under the impression that it would be american football. :\


----------



## OH (Oct 30, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Note that the actual *World Champion* of *Baseball* is *The Netherlands*.



They should do a best of seven between The Cardinals and The Netherlands...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 30, 2011)

That might never happen. Professional baseball teams in the US play a grueling 162-game season, plus the playoffs if they get in, and are injury riddled and exhausted by season's end. 

How many games do they play in a season in the Netherlands?


----------



## qsecofr (Oct 30, 2011)

what the good doctor(s) means is that the Cardinals are holding out for more money.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 31, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> That might never happen. Professional baseball teams in the US play a grueling 162-game season, plus the playoffs if they get in, and are injury riddled and exhausted by season's end.



162 games is just silly. The only other sport with a similar amount of competitive days in a year would probably be cycling, but even here number of race days have come down.  

How many of the players actually play a full season, ie play all 162 games? And in any case, they spend most of the game sitting or standing around waiting for something to happen.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 31, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> 162 games is just silly.


Agree but it's been something over a hundred games since the early 1900s.


> How many of the players actually play a full season, ie play all 162 games?


If not injured, they will play almost all those games with only a few off for rest.





> And in any case, they spend most of the game sitting or standing around waiting for something to happen.


Typically, there's only 15-30 seconds between pitches so, no, that's not true. Plus, there is strategy and positioning taking place between pitches. Unlike little league, a fair amount does take place between pitches.


----------



## shitson (Oct 31, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> snip...



amazing... :e


----------



## fonz (Oct 31, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> How many games do they play in a season in the Netherlands?


I'm not sure, but I seriously doubt it will be as much as you described for a typical American top team(*).

Even though apparently we Dutchies are pretty good at baseball for a non-North-American country, it's not a big sport here; nor pretty much anywhere else in Europe for that matter. A bit of rooting around reveals that in the Netherlands on roughly 17 million inhabitants there are about 25,000 to 30,000 _registered_ baseball players, a figure that includes professionals and (organized) amateurs alike - and presumably minors as well as adults. In fact, many children (including me, said the fool, although it was a long time ago) have played a derivative of baseball (which usually is actually more like softball than baseball) in school during gym class and therefore have a rough idea of how it works, but few people actually play the real deal and the sport is not easy to come by on TV either.

Fonz

Ad (*): Come to think of it: even in the biggest sport here, football (that's soccer for people who by football mean another sport that actually involves more hands than feet), it's exceptional for a team (let alone individual players) to play more than two games a week (one domestic league game and either a domestic cup game, a European league/cup game or nothing) - and that's only during the season. An annual average as you describe of one fully-professional game per two days I think is probably pretty much unparalleled. If any player actually plays the majority of those games that's truly gruelling indeed.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 2, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Typically, there's only 15-30 seconds between pitches so, no, that's not true.


Half the game consists of the other team fielding, so generally around 50% of the game is played in ones dugout. Where you can rest. 



> Plus, there is strategy and positioning taking place between pitches. Unlike little league, a fair amount does take place between pitches.


Most players don't take part in every pitch though. The first baseman just seems to stand around waiting for things to happen. Sure he may take a few steps towards second in order to have a better view, or whatever the reason, but he is still stationary. I think baseball is great, but I have a little problem calling it a sport. Its more of a game to me. 

Any game where you can play 162+ _competetitive_ games per season must consists of large amounts of not doing anything. Just watch cycling for a comparison. Most of the race consists of conserving energy so that you can win in the finish.


----------



## fonz (Nov 2, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> I have a little problem calling it a sport. Its more of a game to me.


Discussions of what is or isn't a sport are a can of worms probably best left unopened. P

Fonz


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 2, 2011)

wblock that has to be one of the FINEST posts I have ever read, And you now owe me a new keyboard, I have Vodka and Coke all over this one.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 3, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Most players don't take part in every pitch though. The first baseman just seems to stand around waiting for things to happen. Sure he may take a few steps towards second in order to have a better view, or whatever the reason, but he is still stationary.


You don't know the game of professional baseball then. There is far more going on than in little league. The player must know where to position themselves based on the abilities on the batter, the pitch being thrown, the players on base, and any signs relayed by the dugout coach, the third base coach, the first base coach or even the catcher. If there's a man on first base, the first baseman might play closer to the bag unless there is two out. Or if they have a small lead, he might play off the bag to cut down on doubles. Unless it's a curve ball which would more likely lead to a ground ball. Unless the catcher signals he's going to try and throw to first for a pick off. And God help you if you miss any of that.

Being in the outfield doesn't let you off either. The manager is signaling you where to be and you have to know where to throw the ball if it's a hit or flyball or runners on base. And keep your eye on the shortstop cause he's signaling every pitch out to you. 

All of that in less than 30 seconds.

If you look into a typical dugout while they are batting, you may see a lot of players sitting there but most of them are players not in the game. Many of them are in the back room looking at video of previous pitches and hits and looking at stats on the pitcher so they know what kind of pitches to expect. Not to mention any physical things being attended to or equipment touch ups.

There is a LOT of stuff going on in a game that many people don't notice or think about.


> Just watch cycling for a comparison. Most of the race consists of conserving energy so that you can win in the finish.


They do what they have to do. You shouldn't be criticize them for being slackers, though.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 3, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Discussions of what is or isn't a sport are a can of worms probably best left unopened. P


Perhaps you are right. 



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The player must know where to position themselves based on the abilities on the batter, the pitch being thrown, the players on base, and any signs relayed by the dugout coach, the third base coach, the first base coach or even the catcher. ...
> All of that in less than 30 seconds.


Positioning is the key to being good in any sport. But as you seems to be a reasonable person, I doubt you see moving the five or so meters from first base towards the infield as proper exercise. Even if this is done for 200 pitches per game (5m*2*200 = 2km ~ not really all that much)



> If you look into a typical dugout while they are batting, you may see a lot of players sitting there but most of them are players not in the game. Many of them are in the back room looking at video of previous pitches and hits and looking at stats on the pitcher so they know what kind of pitches to expect.


But they aren't doing any physical work. Ie they are resting. 
Tying your shoes in the dugout (equipment fixup ]There is a LOT of stuff going on in a game that many people don't notice or think about.[/quote]
I don't for a second doubt that they are dedicated and good at their job. But just from the size of some of the players it would seem that there isn't much work being performed. Compare basketball to baseball. How many slightly overweight basketball players are there in the pro ranks? How many in baseball, especially as basemen. 
Google-san indicates that a large proportion (>50% of the players with BMI > 25 http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/inde...fatter-but-the-study-doesnt-mention-steroids/ ) are overweight. Perhaps 'equipment touch-up' is a euphemism for 'grab-a-snack'.  Great game though. Wonderful to play, and quite entertaining to watch.



> They do what they have to do. You shouldn't be criticize them for being slackers, though.


I never would, I wouldn't even say that baseball players are slackers. I'm sure a lot of work goes into preparation and training. There are certainly portions of time when pro-cyclist could be called slackers, e.g.. having missed a break that stuck, soft-pedaling all the way to the end.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 3, 2011)

My response is to the statement that there isn't anything going on in the game between pitches of the baseball. Not the physical part of the game.


----------



## fonz (Nov 3, 2011)

On another note, cycling is an endurance sport, just like (long-distance) speed skating for instance. It compares to baseball, football etc. like apples compare to oranges. They're both fruits and they're both nice but there the similarity ends.

Fonz (whether something is a game or a sport mostly depends on the participant)


----------



## OH (Nov 3, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> On another note, cycling is an endurance sport, just like (long-distance) speed skating for instance. It compares to baseball, football etc. like apples compare to oranges. They're both fruits and they're both nice but there the similarity ends.



I knew keeping this link in my favorites would come in handy one day


----------



## fonz (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for making my day (or night, actually) 

Fonz


----------



## fryshke (Nov 4, 2011)

What is this I see?


----------



## fonz (Nov 4, 2011)

fryshke said:
			
		

> What is this I see?


Elvis perhaps?

Fons


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 31, 2013)

P.S. Yankees suck!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 31, 2013)

The total collapse of Cardinal hitting was an embarrassment and unforgivable. Haven't a clue what happened with this team though credit due to Boston pitching.

And, yes, Yankees suck.


----------



## igorino (Oct 31, 2013)

The audience seems very happy too, but the profit shared among them would be quite small or not?


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 31, 2013)

I wonder why it's called "The World Series", it's an honest question because while it's on ESPN on SKY (they cover all sports from the States, including the Army VS Navy games for American football) in the UK and possibly the rest of Europe, but it's a tiny audience, mostly expats but it only gets a really serious following in the US.

I would just like to point out that:

I don't follow any "sport", I would rather play than watch.
That @wblock@ still owes me a keyboard.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 1, 2013)

Had something to do with the history of the series and the names of the existing leagues (National and American).  The World Series takes the winners of both and pits them against each other.  What other name could they come up with to show "best of both leagues"?

Plus, Americans consider themselves the centre of the universe, with nobody else in the world mattering, so why not call a national contest the "World Series"?    I especially love the fact that we (Canada) beat them at their own game, two years in a row.  It's just too bad it hasn't been repeated since the 90s.  

(Facts munged by memories.  Google searches would show the full history, but I'm too lazy to do your homework for you.)


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 1, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> I especially love the fact that we (Canada) beat them at their own game, two years in a row.  It's just too bad it hasn't been repeated since the 90s.



There was only one Canadian player on the 1992 Jays team and two players and one coach on the 1993 team.  The vast majority of players were American.  There were a few Dominicans and a Venezuelan.  Devon White was born in Jamaica and I think one other player was born in the UK.

In case your nationalistic baseball pride is hurt, head here: Top 5 Canadian-Born MLB Players.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 1, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The total collapse of Cardinal hitting was an embarrassment and unforgivable. Haven't a clue what happened with this team though credit due to Boston pitching.



The Cards actually had a better batting average in the series.  They hit .224 and the Sox only hit .211.  Clutch and extra bases hits and of course Ortiz were the Cardinal killers.



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> And, yes, Yankees suck.



Finally, we agree on something.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 1, 2013)

igorino said:
			
		

> The audience seems very happy too, but the profit shared among them would be quite small or not?



Ha!  No profit is shared with the fans.  If that were the case the bandwagon would overflow.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 2, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> Clutch and extra bases hits


Six of the top 10 hitters in the league were Cardinals. Carpenter and, I think, Molina led the league in doubles. 


> and of course Ortiz were the Cardinal killers.


If you remove Ortiz, who batted something like .750, Boston would have lost.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 11, 2013)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> ... while it's on ESPN on SKY (they cover all sports from the States, including the Army VS Navy games for American football) in the UK and possibly the rest of Europe ...



ESPN cancelled their European offer. They no longer show anything. Completely off-topic, but very unfortunate. I no longer get any of the college football, lacrosse, baseball and all other North American sports that I used to watch.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 12, 2013)

mix_room said:
			
		

> ESPN cancelled their European offer. They no longer show anything. Completely off-topic, but very unfortunate. I no longer get any of the college football, lacrosse, baseball and all other North American sports that I used to watch.



That I didn't know, how long has it been like that for?


----------



## mix_room (Nov 20, 2013)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> That I didn't know, how long has it been like that for?



Some time mid-2013. I can't quite remember the exact date any more.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 22, 2013)

That sucks, I know a guy who runs the international sports bar in *L*iverpool. If you want I can ask how he gets the *A*merican sports if you want.


----------

